
React v15.0 Release Candidate - taejavu
https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2016/03/07/react-v15-rc1.html
======
TheAceOfHearts
Are there any benchmarks that show the performance gains?

------
andreamazz
I'm pretty happy with the changes that tone down the DOM pollution. The
versioning is a little odd though.

------
fibo
Lol, from minor 0.14 to major 15

~~~
whacker
[https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2016/02/19/new-
version...](https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2016/02/19/new-versioning-
scheme.html)

